# wether is humping



## parkmanmom (May 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to pygmies. I have a 5-month old wether and 2 4-month old does. The wether was banded and his sac has fallen off. He frequently tries to hump the does. Is this common? 
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 10, 2011)

Yes. They do that for dominance as well. at least he doesn't have any swimmers to get anyone pregnant.


----------



## helmstead (May 10, 2011)

Yep, normal.  That's why wethers are great teasers for those who don't want to keep a buck - they help you know when to 'load and go' for driveway breedings!


----------



## lilhill (May 10, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Yep, normal.  That's why wethers are great teasers for those who don't want to keep a buck - they help you know when to 'load and go' for driveway breedings!


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 10, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Yes. They do that for dominance as well. at least he doesn't have any swimmers to get anyone pregnant.


Well yay! I was wondering the same thing! as the OP 

 I am having the same problem with my 9 month old LaMancha wether!  my poor Patches who is only 10 wks old has been running and hiding from the big goon all day.   I've had to go out with the spray bottle to try and cool him off a couple times  but it didn't help..      he just looked at me with that "what!?"  look...


----------



## RainySunday (May 10, 2011)

Well in that case, I need a wether!  My girls are so hard to detect!


----------



## KellyHM (May 10, 2011)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> Well in that case, I need a wether!  My girls are so hard to detect!


x2


----------



## RainySunday (May 10, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> nurturingnaturally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that settles it!  If peekaboo has a boy, he will become a wether and live here to be "the teaser"!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 10, 2011)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> KellyHM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all wethers will do it though.

When mine are babies, it seems like it's a mounting free-for-all. The boys are jumping on the girls, then the girls turn around and mount the boys.


----------



## elevan (May 10, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> nurturingnaturally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------

